# MAC Adresse per JavaSript auslesen ?



## sono (17. Januar 2005)

Morgen. 

Ich habe dunkel in Erinnerung einmal gelesen zu haben , dass man per JavaScript die IP sowie die MAC Adresse eines Clienten , der auf den Server zugreift aulesen kann. 

Das mit der IP weiß ich sicher, nur das mit der MAC Adresse finde ich nicht mehr. 
Habe ich da etwas falsches in Erinnerung ?

Wie kann ich die MAC Adresse von einem Clienten vom Server aus auslesen lassen. Das kann ja theoretisch nur lokal durch ein Script gehen soviel ich weiß.  

Gruß sono


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Januar 2005)

Unter Windows könnte das im IE mit JScript und WMI gehen,.... aber nur theoretisch.
In der Praxis werden die Sicherheitseinstellungen des IE dies unterbinden.


----------

